# Warmtone paper



## nealjpage (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm buying a bunch of paper and was thinking of getting a packet of warmtone from Foma.  Anyone used this before?   Better yet, anyone have a scanned enlargement from warmtone paper that they care to show me so I know what to expect?


----------



## doobs (Oct 12, 2007)

I've used Ilford's Warmtone FB.

What kind of Warmtone are you getting? The Foma Warmtone FB produces a kind of deep red color almost. It's very lovely. Foma papers are nice, espically the cream tone ones. Freestyle Photo offers a sample pack of each one of their papers pre-printed as to show what a final print will look like.

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=1000001069

I have a picture of Ilford's Warmtone FB if you're interested in that, however it  produces a more green tone in the shadows. It's very interesting. When toned in Selenium, it produces a purple color. When Foma is toned in Selenium it can make a red to deep brown color, IIRC.

I am actually planning on buying a big ol' pack of Foma Warmtone FB Cream pretty soon.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 17, 2007)

Foma's warmtone is great. If you can find any Ektalure on eBay, buy it. It's the king of warmtone (I have a giant stash mwahaha).


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, guys.  I'll give it a shot I think.  Max, do you have a scan of something done on Foma's warmtone?  I'd like to see how it compares to regular paper.


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2007)

doobs said:


> I've used Ilford's Warmtone FB.
> 
> What kind of Warmtone are you getting? The Foma Warmtone FB produces a kind of deep red color almost. It's very lovely. Foma papers are nice, espically the cream tone ones. Freestyle Photo offers a sample pack of each one of their papers pre-printed as to show what a final print will look like.
> 
> ...


Hey, I didn't know Foma had a sample pack like that - how very useful to the darkroom beginner! :thumbup: 

Ilford WT sometimes can indeed produce a shift towards green, which is easily gotten rid of by a brief dip in selenium 1:20 or so. 

Neal: results from warm toned papers can be hard to envision; just know that if you're looking to produce an extreme black, even a blue-black, in an image, WT paper is _not_ what you want. So it's not for every image. That said, WT paper can be lovely for portraits or landscapes, particularly if planning to sepia tone, even lightly. 

It can be very helpful to make your own sample batches and keep them nearby for reference. If you have some cold or neutral toned paper on hand, make a basic print for comparison to any WT paper you pick up, and keep them tacked up in your darkroom. 

Remember, you can also enhance a warm tone with your choice of developer. LPD is useful in that regard, for example. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ann (Oct 18, 2007)

just to add on to teri's suggestion about developer; changing the ratio of the developer can effect the tones.


----------



## floridabwoy (Nov 20, 2007)

use Forte w. a poly toner....

you will get something like this....


----------



## kaiy (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't care for the reddish tones of Foma.  I prefer the warmer yellow brown tones of Ilfords Warmtone paper. I miss the richness of Agfa Portriga and the more recently demised Agfa Multiclassic. sigh.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 2, 2007)

I though I had subscribed to this thread, but I guess i didn't!  Thanks for the feedback, guys.  I'm finally ordering my supplies today.  Now if only I had more time to work in the dark...


----------

